
EU proposes banning encryption backdoors - laktak
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/19/eu-proposes-banning-encryption-backdoors
======
merricksb
Main discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14592745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14592745)

------
erikb
Many people consider this discussion as personal privacy vs government.
However most encrypted communication is done by corps. For instance FB-Chat,
Whatsapp, and Gmail probably have more communication going on than any person
could do.

So in the end it's a battle corp vs government. And in that regard I don't
know, but I feel more trust towards a government agency to protect me than a
corp. Corps are only nice until they dominate a market. Government is always
on the edge between exploiting and protecting its people since they need to be
open to some level and can be replaced.

